# Wives hunting with husbands!!



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

I wrote this article for associated content and it was published. can you all read it and tell me what your opinions are of it? this is my first article, im talking to one of the bigger name magazines about publishing an article with them. but i have a couple months to finish up the editing on it. i just thought i would as you guys though, does this type of article in a hunting magazine, like deer and deer hunting, make you happy? or would you rather keep the wife feelings out of it, lol? I love hunting with my dh, have hunted 2 years, shot a doe and 2 turkeys, and im hoping to shoot a buck this shot gun season. it is amazing to me, and im so glad my hubby introduced this to my life!!

it is also our meat for half of the year, so it helps with money issues 

please read this  i will forever be grateful! and give your OPs


http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2301697/marriage_therapy_my_experience_hunting.html ?cat=41


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

If I was a young man, I'd ask you if you have a sister.

The article is smooth, flows well from start to finish, interesting and carries the reader along to the conclusion. I think you are talented. Your descriptions allow the reader to see through what the words describe. Lucky husband........now don't wear out your welcome and become a talented big buck killer as well.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Excellent!

Enjoyed the whole thing.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Hunting with spouses is great 
Of course if your spouse presents you with a new fawn colored furry hunting coat with a hood that has antlers the marriage might be in trouble


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Excellent article. I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks, those are kind words! i think more wives should hunt if their husband wants them to go, but i have learned not to wear out my welcome, lol. i make sure he has alot of time to hunt solo, that must be his down time, but still go when i can!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

My ex husband and I hunted and fished together all the time. To bad the marriage didn't work out. I really miss having him to hunt with.


----------



## Tervnut (Oct 7, 2009)

Great!! I got my licenses this year for turkey, antlered and antlerless deer, and of course small game. I'm so excited about perhaps helping DH bring in some extra meat this season. Having grown up on a small-acreage farm and helping with butchering various animals during the year, I process our deer myself (last year's doe was big, and so delicious!!) which cuts down on costs substantially, and it makes my DH even more proud to have such a versatile wife, !

This year meat will be frozen, processed into sausage, and canned/pickled. I have an old-timey (1800s) recipe for corned venison, tried it, and found it to be a bit on the salty side, but still REALLY tasty!

Keep up the good work! and Happy Hunting all!!

Nona B
NW PA


----------



## malfunction (Oct 18, 2009)

My wife and I have been married for 46 years,during these years we have fished,,and hunted together every season,she is a great fisher(person) and a crack shot with a 22 rifle and very competative,she loves to squirrel hunt and has killed deer,I must say I think I am very fortunate to be able to share the memories with her


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

:shrug: How does a wife have time to hunt with dragging Deer out and cutting them up?






















Do I hear Crickets cripping?

No my wife use to hunt with me but found she liked setting around Camp more.

big rockpile


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Dh has never hunted in his life.

Next time I go, I should invite him to come along--------but after 40 years of marriage, I doubt he'll ever be interested.

He has volunteered to help me set up my new tree stand!


Great Article!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Enjoyed the article and am glad some ladies do like hunting.I wished my wife did like it,but she don't care much for it.She's not aganist hunting,her dad,grand dad,and me all hunted.She cooks game and eats it to.
She just can't bring her self to kill a deer.If she is with me she says things like, how can you shoot a pretty, innocent looking,deer with those big brown eyes looking at us?
I say,well I try not to be looking at them eyes,if I do,I probably couldn't shoot them either,as I'm lowering the gun barrel.Well lets go,thats about all the hunting I can handle for one day.

Now I can understand some folks can't bring their self to kill a deer,even in order to put food on the table,and theres nothing wrong with that,but if deer meat is a meal your family has pretty often around your place,and if the amount you have in the freezer is getting mighty low,this ain't a good time to talk that spouse in to giving hunting a try,just once.
Reason being,this first time deer hunt,is probably going to be like a trip to the zoo,you will see plenty of game,but none of the game goes home with you,No food this trip.Also during this first hunt,if they geta talking about how pretty,and innocent and them great big brown eyes looking back atcha,can be like a spell

In other words,It ain't no telling how many more trips its gunna take,alone and in your best hard hearted blood thristy,hunting attitude,to be able to steady those crosshairs one inch behind that front shoulder,without noticing them great big brown eyes (last trip first time you ever seenum)stairing back atcha. Thats the last thing you need to see,when the freezers running low and them younguns is hongry.

Just a note on fishing together also.
Now when it comes to fishing,my wife kinda likes that,but she gets on my nerves something scanless, acting like she don't believe me.I have told her time and time again,and all the husbands I ever knew,have told their wives to,that which ever one that happens to be fishing from the front seat of the boat,automaticly catches the most fish.
It ain't got absolutely nothing to do with how good a fisherman you are,and for Petes sake,quit babbling about you caught the most to our friends and the folks out at the store.They gunna think I ain't never told you bout the front of the boat, being where the most fish are caught:grit:Them other husbands will be mad with me,if their wives stop believing them and start blabbing bout They caught the most fish..:flame: lol eb


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

My wife is the meat getter here. She will get a deer when no one else does. She taught my sons to hunt and I hope she does some hunting this year as we didn't last year due to health and weather problems. The last 2 years is the only years she hasn't hunted and got a deer since early 80's. Good luck with your article. Sam


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> how can you shoot a pretty, innocent looking,deer with those big brown eyes looking at us?


Whenever someone asks my wife that, she says, 

"Right through the heart so they won't run too far"


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

you guys are too funny! i do remember the first hunt i went on with my dh that he shot a doe. We were in this homemade deerstand, and it was fairly big, and it was a morning hunt so i was taking a nap on the floor of it, thank tree house, lol. well, he wakes me up, and says there is deer coming, so i sit up and watch quietly. there was a doe and she had her fawn with her. he shot the doe, so then we had to go track her. i helped him find her, and he had to finish her off, which i wasnt looking forward too. then to make matters worse, here came her fawn, crying for her mama. man, i was holding back my tears, trying not to look wussy! of course he finished her, and we took her home and put her in the freezer. but i will admit. as a woman, it was a little heartbreaking 
but now after several years of hunting, i see the bigger picture. the deer we shoot, we use to sustain our family. it helps with the grocery bill, and it is what the Lord has provided for us. but i understand the wife's feelings a bit. 

fishing is fun as well! but he is always going to outfish and out hunt me, lol. and im glad. i want him to be successful at what he loves. and i just feel privaleged to be with im and be included!


----------



## malfunction (Oct 18, 2009)

Every time I am looking at a deer in my scope,with my finger on the trigger I never fail to admire the beauty and grace of the animal.I have hunted many years and taken deer for food and yes it does cause one to have certian feelings,but,,When the skinning starts and the neat is being packeged and frozen we appreciate having food that we can enjoy and feed our family.I am sure everyone will agree that hunting is much more than killing something,,Being in the outdoors,smelling the fresh air,enjoying the stillness,My favorite is being on a high ridge here in NC blueridge mountains and hearing the wind whispering through the pines,Smelling the backstrap sizzling in the pan ,smelling the fresh biscuits and the come from the oven,You guys know what I am talking about.Keep up the good work,,,Mal


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Dw has hunted/fished with me, on and off for a lot of years, not so much lately, but has her own guns and "outfits", and other equipment, (including 4 wheeler).

Her family are also big out doors people hunting, fishing, camping, etc.

Our daughter was also brought up hunting, shooting, camping, rendezvousing, and also has her own equipment.
It's just something we has always done, never really thought about it.......


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Just a note on fishing together also.
> Now when it comes to fishing,my wife kinda likes that,but she gets on my nerves something scanless, acting like she don't believe me.I have told her time and time again,and all the husbands I ever knew,have told their wives to,that which ever one that happens to be fishing from the front seat of the boat,automaticly catches the most fish.
> It ain't got absolutely nothing to do with how good a fisherman you are,and for Petes sake,quit babbling about you caught the most to our friends and the folks out at the store.They gunna think I ain't never told you bout the front of the boat, being where the most fish are caught:grit:Them other husbands will be mad with me,if their wives stop believing them and start blabbing bout They caught the most fish..:flame: lol eb


Now, now, Eddie!
Why not just admit that Bopeep is obviously a much better fiherman than you are!


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

lol, surely not!


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

Dw has been coming bear and coyote hunting with me for years.This will be her first year deer hunting,she is the fisherman between the two of us,I like ice fishing better,she only likes to go in the summer.That was a great article,more women should write about their experiences hunting.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

tallpines said:


> Now, now, Eddie!
> Why not just admit that Bopeep is obviously a much better fiherman than you are!


 I ought to see hows here luck at catching snipes.:nana:eb


----------



## malfunction (Oct 18, 2009)

Eddie Buck, keep us posted on the results of the snipe hunt,,could be very interesting and comical,for us,,,heee,heeee


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

read your article and like it,good job,,,,,,,,,keep it up!!!!!!!


----------

